# Can the knob



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

who removed my foooking signature for fuck sake put it back as who ever the muntpig is you have removed the wrong foooking one

as of 22:03 last night i get an email on my phone saying.. i have a pm have a look at the pm on my phone saying....

Sent: Yesterday, 22:03 
From: Ikon66 
To: bigsyd

sorry mate but your sig is too big, need to remove one of your images please

thanks

not a bloody problem, just got in from work to do the request but the dick who ever it is has taken the fucking liberty to think that he has some Jedi mind trick going on failed miserably to read my mind and removed the new one...no idiot its the old one i was going to remove....FFS less than 24 hrs

i [smiley=gossip.gif] who it was


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> who removed my foooking signature for fuck sake put it back as who ever the muntpig is you have removed the wrong foooking one
> 
> as of 22:03 last night i get an email on my phone saying.. i have a pm have a look at the pm on my phone saying....
> 
> ...


It's a NE thing :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ikon was last seen on number 7 bus in disguise heading to ferry port :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dear Shag,

You tell em.......... :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol lol lol lol probably the same person who complained about my posts on entering a TT with your keys locked in the boot lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> Lol lol lol lol lol probably the same person who complained about my posts on entering a TT with your keys locked in the boot lol


was a dumb fuk of a thing to do, but to complain to mods is piss poor i think m8


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lol lol lol lol lol probably the same person who complained about my posts on entering a TT with your keys locked in the boot lol
> ...


I gave the basics... not how to do it... You can google how to make bombs just like you google how to nick a TT... I see nobody complained about the guy who had his car nicked from someone breaking in his house and nicking the keys... Best instructions ever.... Whats the difference....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Who's the biggist dick?

The volunteer moderator who just gets grief and no praise or the person who can't follow simple rules and gives the mods work to do?

:roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Chill Syd  worse things have happened at sea 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> Who's the biggist dick?
> 
> The volunteer moderator who just gets grief and no praise or the person who can't follow simple rules and gives the mods work to do?
> 
> :roll:


cannot mean hoggy in this as he is fandabydozy as a person and a mod.......dunno if he has rollocked anyone as yet.......should be me but nothing lol.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *I'm Not Guilty*.

















Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

About time.

Half the Sigs on this site are ridiculously big. Mods should edit more of them for me.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

scoTTy said:


> Who's the biggist dick?
> 
> The volunteer moderator who just gets grief and no praise or the person who can't follow simple rules and gives the mods work to do?
> 
> :roll:





> not a bloody problem, just got in from work to do the request


 The volunteer moderator who just gets grief and no praise for not giving the person chance to act on the request [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] Who's the smallest dick...my grief was the fact that i did not even have a chance to put it right, if the bloody site was going down or there was a serious risk that the northern hemisphere was going to loose all communication because i did not sit at my computer 24/7 to act on the request to remove my sig that split second then fine remove it :roll: but Christ i am sure that a few hrs that my sig was up did not affect national security and could have waited till i got home


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

And you could have made your point without recourse to calling the moderator "the knob".

Part of a forum signature was removed - not part of your leg.

*lose


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm loving this keep it up folks :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

brittan said:


> And you could have made your point without recourse to calling the moderator "the knob".
> 
> Part of a forum signature was removed - not part of your leg.
> 
> *lose


And where exactly on my post did I say that the mod was a knob :roll: I stated on my post that I received a pm from a mod and I asked can the knob who... And who ever it is has taken the.... No referal to a specific person, I have no idea who it was
If you think knob and mod go together that is your choice, it's a free world


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lol lol lol lol lol probably the same person who complained about my posts on entering a TT with your keys locked in the boot lol
> ...


Says the guy who GRASSED me up to the MOD'S when i asked what type of stereo equipment he uses,thinking he may also have a passion for Hi Fi as well as TT's( after him saying he was playing northern soul all afternoon ) said i was SPAMMING him.FOFS. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

@ Jamman's sig. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I dish it out so I have to take it as well :wink:

Made me chuckle when Frase sent it to me

James (busy installing power to some new industrial macerators)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> I dish it out so I have to take it as well :wink:
> 
> Made me chuckle when Frase sent it to me
> 
> James (busy installing power to some new industrial macerators)


just read yours james and thinking what is frase going to send me then for gods sake.......


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> I dish it out so I have to take it as well :wink:
> 
> Made me chuckle when Frase sent it to me
> 
> James (busy installing power to some new industrial macerators)


Can fraze add radio Install under your stage 1 lol lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone owned up to it yet Syd?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Go on then, I'll own up.

You were saying Syd...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mauvedipstick15 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


a random user i have never seen on here before pm's me asking if i like music equipment to have a look here.....where ever it was lol. spam to me m8.......if i was wrong i'm big enough to admit it. however when sales guy knocks on my door and says blah blah his stuff.........its fuk off ya boring me.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> . however when sales guy knocks on my door and says blah blah his stuff.........its fuk off ya boring me.


Why on earth would you let a door to door salesman tell you you're boring him?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > . however when sales guy knocks on my door and says blah blah his stuff.........its fuk off ya boring me.
> ...


its a cheltenham thing stinky m8


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Move to Prestbury Gaz, they know they're wasting their time there, people tend to be at work when they knock the door. :lol:

Fuck me, I've used they, they're, their and there in the same sentence.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

makes no odds bud..........8pm and they still knocking lol.........me after half bottle of red and enjoying me forum time ding dong...............WTF NOW


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bigsyd said:


> think that he has some Jedi mind trick going on i [smiley=gossip.gif] who it was


Love this line it made me crease up :lol:


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Says the guy who GRASSED me up to the MOD'S when i asked what type of stereo equipment he uses,thinking he may also have a passion for Hi Fi as well as TT's( after him saying he was playing northern soul all afternoon ) said i was SPAMMING him.FOFS.

a random user i have never seen on here before pm's me asking if i like music equipment to have a look here.....where ever it was lol. spam to me m8.......if i was wrong i'm big enough to admit it. however when sales guy knocks on my door and says blah blah his stuff.........its fuk off ya boring me.

I posted the question on the thread mate,YOU pm'd ME about a touch screen remember !!no worries :-*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Love how I owned up and nobody has bothered to comment, lol!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Love how I owned up and nobody has bothered to comment, lol!


errr thats cos ya the boss nick............big boots are remembered :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mauvedipstick15 said:


> Says the guy who GRASSED me up to the MOD'S when i asked what type of stereo equipment he uses,thinking he may also have a passion for Hi Fi as well as TT's( after him saying he was playing northern soul all afternoon ) said i was SPAMMING him.FOFS.
> 
> a random user i have never seen on here before pm's me asking if i like music equipment to have a look here.....where ever it was lol. spam to me m8.......if i was wrong i'm big enough to admit it. however when sales guy knocks on my door and says blah blah his stuff.........its fuk off ya boring me.
> 
> I posted the question on the thread mate,YOU pm'd ME about a touch screen remember !!no worries :-*


as i said in last post......if i am wrong i will appologize..........so mauve I AM SORRY ok all over can we kiss and make up now lol............no tongues!!


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> mauvedipstick15 said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy who GRASSED me up to the MOD'S when i asked what type of stereo equipment he uses,thinking he may also have a passion for Hi Fi as well as TT's( after him saying he was playing northern soul all afternoon ) said i was SPAMMING him.FOFS.
> ...


No worries Gazzer........but i really was looking forward to swopping spit & tongues mate. :-* :-*


----------

